# Few costume pics from our haunt



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Few pics from the local haunt I work with are starting to pop up on facebook. I usually bring a few bins of costumes and change out every 30 mins or so...here's a few so far of me with some of our guests...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Fun. Fun. Fun!


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice I like the leatherface look


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So not fair Stan! Makes me want to go home to visit family and hit FrightNights every time I see one of your posts.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Did ya see the 2nd to last pic....Walking dead was out there last weekend


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I dig the mask in the first two photos- did you make that one? It looks really good, with a lot of detail.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked fun!!


----------

